# fire in the hole !!



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

this is heading out tommrow  someeewhhheerrreeee........


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

HEY YOU STOLE MY iMAC:roflmao:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> HEY YOU STOLE MY iMAC:roflmao:


yes i did !! you left your windows open again man.....thanks for the smokes too lol


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Fire in the hole. Looks like a nice one going out


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i may add more before i seal it


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mystery smokes


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Uhh oh, looks like thats gonna hurt someone!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

does the computer come with it? cuz jeez the smokes are sweet, but that computer is awesome


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

marquelcg said:


> does the computer come with it? cuz jeez the smokes are sweet, but that computer is awesome


hell, if i could fit it in the box , why not ! the receiver is worth :mrcool:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

ru-roh


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

someone is toast!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

put a hurting on someone!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i think my target may be to big to really be qualified as toasted heheh !! but yet very deserving ....however,,this may just be part 1 muuaaahwwahahha!!! i have a few other targets out there who are not safe either


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

It can't be too bad. He's an Ohio State fan.............


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

pv1191 said:


> It can't be too bad. He's an Ohio State fan.............


its like that huh!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh no


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's going to hurt!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats going to leave a mark!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Woo Wee looking good, wonder who the lucky recipient will be?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweeet Chad!! Go get 'em Brother!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookout that one is gonna hurt someone


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

MikeGates said:


> Woo Wee looking good, wonder who the lucky recipient will be?


time will tell !!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Get em Chad... Be careful bombing can become addicting!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Get em Chad... Be careful bombing can become addicting!


just what i need another addiction !!! to late now  its underway


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice monitor...:dribble:

oh, and GO GET 'EM, RED!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree... a nice bomb is on it's way out.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

its gone into the land of the U.s.p.s....i entrust it to them


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

That one is going to hurt, looks like some big sticks - take cover......


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them where it hearts Chad!! :biggrin:


----------

